# zebralight H51 vs black diamond icon 200 vs princeton tec apex 200 vs fenix HL30



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,this is my first thread.Happy to be here,etc,etc 
Could I get some opinions about these 4 lights? They are all(except the fenix) near the same exact price,with the fenix being $20 cheaper.
They all are rated 200 lumens (Im sure you guys know,ha)
Im partial to the looks of the apex,I hate the looks of the zebralight,I have some black diamond stuff Im happy with and I LOVE the price of the fenix.
As for intened uses,Im a hiker,runner,and camper.Thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 21, 2013)

rojos gave me some great links.Im still open to opinions and suggestions.I did see people here love the zebralight,but my gawd its ugly and the apex is sexy:devil: as hell!!!


----------



## Invisible Hand (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation and am leaning toward the HL30. I'm not seeing a top strap on the Zebra which is a necessity for me (ones without tend to slip on me).


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't remember for sure, but in general, PT's and BD's are usually unregulated, meaning they light dims steadily as the battery charge depletes, and the run times the quote are often until the output is so low you can stare into the LED without any problem. Those models might be regulated, but even so, I've come to dislike the plastic construction and the fact they're limited to the sickly cool tint emitters.

That said, I've owned a number of PT's, and a couple of BD's, and IMHO my Zebralights blow them all away. Not necessarily in terms of output mind you, but there are a lot of other features about my Zebras that make them much easier and better to use for me. I think the full aluminum body construction with the stainless steel bezel, multiple levels with programmable modes, no external battery pack, selection of different battery types (CR123, AA, or 18650), and especially the selection of emitters (cool, neutral, and HCRI) give me more of what I need/want in a good headlamp.

All of the headlamps I've had that aren't Zebras or Sparks I've either gifted away, or have relegated to toolboxes, junk drawers, and so on. My Zebras and my Spark are the only headlamps I use regularly anymore.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 24, 2013)

B0wz3r said:


> I don't remember for sure, but in general, PT's and BD's are usually unregulated, meaning they light dims steadily as the battery charge depletes, and the run times the quote are often until the output is so low you can stare into the LED without any problem. Those models might be regulated, but even so, I've come to dislike the plastic construction and the fact they're limited to the sickly cool tint emitters.
> 
> That said, I've owned a number of PT's, and a couple of BD's, and IMHO my Zebralights blow them all away. Not necessarily in terms of output mind you, but there are a lot of other features about my Zebras that make them much easier and better to use for me. I think the full aluminum body construction with the stainless steel bezel, multiple levels with programmable modes, no external battery pack, selection of different battery types (CR123, AA, or 18650), and especially the selection of emitters (cool, neutral, and HCRI) give me more of what I need/want in a good headlamp.
> 
> All of the headlamps I've had that aren't Zebras or Sparks I've either gifted away, or have relegated to toolboxes, junk drawers, and so on. My Zebras and my Spark are the only headlamps I use regularly anymore.



Thanks man.A lot of people sing the praises of the zebralights for sure.Just think it looks kinda weird or ugly on a headlamp,but at night,whos gonna see,right? How are the zebralights for a runner?Stable enough for me to do 8 or 10 miles without bouncing around too much?


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you brows around the forum you will quickly find a lot of praise (and debate) of the Zebralights used as trail running lights. the H600 series is great for output as it lights up just about anything you need to see when running. Some argue the warmer tints bring out the color of the woods. Others say they dont like the color and its distracting while they're running and opt for the cool white that throws farther. I personally have a floody H51 and find it just fine, but I dont run over 30 minutes in the dark. Id look around a bit at some threads and make a decision from there. 

To be honest I find the zebras more appealing aesthetically compared to most other lights that incorporate plastic out there. My opinion.

Also, the bouncy thing: answered here


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 25, 2013)

jonathanluu2 said:


> If you brows around the forum you will quickly find a lot of praise (and debate) of the Zebralights used as trail running lights. the H600 series is great for output as it lights up just about anything you need to see when running. Some argue the warmer tints bring out the color of the woods. Others say they dont like the color and its distracting while they're running and opt for the cool white that throws farther. I personally have a floody H51 and find it just fine, but I dont run over 30 minutes in the dark. Id look around a bit at some threads and make a decision from there.
> 
> To be honest I find the zebras more appealing aesthetically compared to most other lights that incorporate plastic out there. My opinion.
> 
> Also, the bouncy thing: answered here


Awesome man,thanks.The bouncy-ness is an issue for me as a runner and I couldnt find any info so Im gonna take a peek...Beside I personally think the APEX 200 looks kicka$$,I also just hate the looks of the Zebralight...But again its gonna be dark so no one will see,nor does it really matter if the ZL is that much better.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 25, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Awesome man,thanks.The bouncy-ness is an issue for me as a runner and I couldnt find any info so Im gonna take a peek...Beside I personally think the APEX 200 looks kicka$$,I also just hate the looks of the Zebralight...But again its gonna be dark so no one will see,nor does it really matter if the ZL is that much better.


The link given solves any bounce for the H51, at least for me. I used it for about a year but decided I needed more light (and less BLUE light), so I got the H600w. I was reluctant at first, but the Nite Ize band proved to be the best $5 I ever spent - no bouncing at all!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 26, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Awesome man,thanks.The bouncy-ness is an issue for me as a runner and I couldnt find any info so Im gonna take a peek...Beside I personally think the APEX 200 looks kicka$$,I also just hate the looks of the Zebralight...But again its gonna be dark so no one will see,nor does it really matter if the ZL is that much better.



I think the biggest advice I have is to get over the aesthetics factor. It sounds like this is definitely a light that will get a lot of use for you, and any advantage in aesthetics will quickly be forgotten if the light bounces, or feels too heavy, or the batteries drain to quickly at whatever level you use, etc. And when you have a light that performs beautifully for you, you tend to start loving the looks. Go strictly with best-fit. For myself, I tend to be a little tactile-defensive when it comes to my head -- that is, I can't tolerate even small amounts of discomfort -- so a great fit and comfort end up high on my priority list

While not nearly a headlamp expert, of those you put forth, I'm leaning most towards the Fenix -- and I am decidedly not a Fenix fan. Regarding the ZL, having looked at all the bouncing solutions, and knowing from experience that I must have a weird head or something, I'm just not completely convinced any will work for me. Just looking through the specs on the Fenix, I like the top strap, sufficient runtimes for me on just 2xAA (lighter load than Apex), regulated output, etc.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I think the biggest advice I have is to get over the aesthetics factor. It sounds like this is definitely a light that will get a lot of use for you, and any advantage in aesthetics will quickly be forgotten if the light bounces, or feels too heavy, or the batteries drain to quickly at whatever level you use, etc. And when you have a light that performs beautifully for you, you tend to start loving the looks. Go strictly with best-fit. For myself, I tend to be a little tactile-defensive when it comes to my head -- that is, I can't tolerate even small amounts of discomfort -- so a great fit and comfort end up high on my priority list
> 
> While not nearly a headlamp expert, of those you put forth, I'm leaning most towards the Fenix -- and I am decidedly not a Fenix fan. Regarding the ZL, having looked at all the bouncing solutions, and knowing from experience that I must have a weird head or something, I'm just not completely convinced any will work for me. Just looking through the specs on the Fenix, I like the top strap, sufficient runtimes for me on just 2xAA (lighter load than Apex), regulated output, etc.


Thanks.I like the looks of the fenix also and the price.The drawback for me would be the run-time,but I usually never do longruns at night,so shouldnt be a problem.I have a black diamond cosmo that I love,so Im partial to trying the ICON also...Ahh,the pros and cons of each,but I tend to agree with you about the ZL,if it bounces at all,Im gonna be SUPER unhappy,Im just really particular about my equipment and how it fits and feels....MAybe Ill get all 4!!!


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 26, 2013)

From the user and tester point of view...

Fenix HL30 - white flood + red / separate switch for each mode.
Apex 200 - white spot + white flood / separate switch for each mode.
Icon 200 - white spot + white flood + red / one switch for all modes


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Szemhazai said:


> From the user and tester point of view...
> 
> Fenix HL30 - white flood + red / separate switch for each mode.
> Apex 200 - white spot + white flood / separate switch for each mode.
> Icon 200 - white spot + white flood + red / one switch for all modes


So which one do you like better? 
Which has the better flood/spot?
Which feels more secure for a runner with an extremely large head(me)?


----------



## rojos (Jan 26, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Which feels more secure for a runner with an extremely large head(me)?



Extremely large? What's your hat size?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 26, 2013)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I think the biggest advice I have is to get over the aesthetics factor.



Exactly. They're tools, not bling. I honestly don't care what a light looks like as long as I can recognize it as such and it does the job I need it to.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

rojos said:


> Extremely large? What's your hat size?


Well Im only 152 lbs vegetarian,but where like an 8 So perhaps I just have a big head for my size...Like a cantaloupe on a pretzel...


----------



## rojos (Jan 26, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Well Im only 152 lbs vegetarian,but where like an 8



8! Yikes. I was going to recommend the Zebralight + Nite Ize headband combo. That is, by far, the most stable headlamp combination that I have run with.

But 8 might be too big for the Nite Ize. I've seen them fit 7 3/4 pretty comfortably, but I don't know about 8.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

rojos said:


> 8! Yikes. I was going to recommend the Zebralight + Nite Ize headband combo. That is, by far, the most stable headlamp combination that I have run with.
> 
> But 8 might be too big for the Nite Ize. I've seen them fit 7 3/4 pretty comfortably, but I don't know about 8.


Funny though,My father has a pea head :thinking:


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you mean the most stable for the ZL?Or just in general with all lights?


----------



## rojos (Jan 26, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Do you mean the most stable for the ZL?Or just in general with all lights?



All lights. The thing that makes the ZL + Nite Ize so great for running is that there's virtually no bounce. It beats everything else for stability. 

However, if you get a ZL, don't get it wet. They are notorious for being poorly sealed.


----------



## blatant1 (Jan 26, 2013)

rojos said:


> All lights. The thing that makes the ZL + Nite Ize so great for running is that there's virtually no bounce. It beats everything else for stability.
> 
> However, if you get a ZL, don't get it wet. They are notorious for being poorly sealed.


Nice to know,cause Im a big,big sweater...I ruined my garmin (that model also was known to die if getting to wet) from sweating,just on my wrist...Thanks for that last bit of info,that has helped solidify the choice.


----------



## rojos (Jan 26, 2013)

blatant1 said:


> Nice to know,cause Im a big,big sweater...I ruined my garmin (that model also was known to die if getting to wet) from sweating,just on my wrist...Thanks for that last bit of info,that has helped solidify the choice.



Well, I don't know for sure, but sweat probably won't damage a ZL. Poorly sealed wrist watches and wrist worn GPS's fail because the biggest point of ingress, the case back, sits right up against the skin which leaves it vulnerable to sweat. The vulnerable spots on a ZL are the lens and switch openings and neither of those points make contact with the wearer's body.

I haven't heard of a ZL failing because of sweat. Usually, it was due to immersion or being run under the tap. 

ZL's aren't the only headlamps that have a poor track record when it comes to sealing. The last Apex that I bought leaked when I washed the head under a tap. And I know it's happened to other people as well.


----------



## blatant1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I purchased the Fenix HL30.I honestly like the APEX better I believe,but for $20 more,I went with the Fenix.Thanks for all the advice,and to rojos on my last PM.


----------

